# Finally a big TOAD!



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2008)

Biggest bass yet this year! 4" 3/4 senko with a bullet weight. Quakertown, PA


Hit like a sunfish until I set the hook












Measured at 21" estimate weight 5lb +

You can get the 3/4 Senko from JDBaits


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice man! Thats a pig! =D>

It was the lucky shirt :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a beauty and definately 5lbs. The bass in that pond are super heavy, and fight great. Of course I arrived too late, by then little davie was getting too cold to fish :lol:


----------



## captclay (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent catch! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 18, 2008)

Welp,I'm jealous!!! LOL Just kidding(well kinda) good job man!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one! :beer:


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 19, 2008)

what a monster nice fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys - it really made my day.

I was fishing with Gamefisher and he hooked, and lost one around the same size. Matt is usually a clam person, but loosing a big fish really riled his feathers, I think he even cursed a little

Caught the Toad on this:
https://www.jdbaits.com/products.htm

Look at the 4" 3/4 round sticks. I used a green/black stick with a very small bullet weight and size 1/0 Gammy hook

Later on I had another toad size bass blow up on a topwater frog and I muffed the hookset completely


----------



## bcritch (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats Capt. NIce Bass!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 19, 2008)

Great fish Captain! =D>


----------



## slim357 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice fish, those little senkos sure can catch some fish (i have the same mold)


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 19, 2008)

A lot of people have it in their head that flat sided baits dont catch fish, this post just goes to show they are wrong!!! IMO flat sided baits give fish a diffrent profile which they dont often see and increases the likelyhood that they will bite. Nice catch ESQUIRED =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know...it kind of looks like a 3.5 or 4 pounder that you held way out from your body and close to your camera :wink: 

That's a good lookin bass and easily 5 pounds. Nice catchin


----------



## shizzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice catch Captain A.


----------



## mtnman (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! Nice fish Dave. Someday Ill be able to get out fishing again. Things been crazy around here the last 2 weeks. After this weekend I should be able to get back out there! Once again VERY NICE FISH!!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice fish. 

I've got to quit screwing around with these catfish and get back into some regular fishing.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 19, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> I've got to quit screwing around with these catfish and get back into some regular fishing.



Not to steal this thread but any basic catfishing advice (setups, rigs, baits) will be greatly appreciated, i think I'm spinning my wheels using soft plastics in the creek in front of the house.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 19, 2008)

Great fish, but I am VERY disappointed in your smile.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Jun 19, 2008)

That is truly a toad! I love flatsided senkos, Esquired's (well, Capt. Ahab now) old senkos were flat sided and those produced much better than other senko knockoffs that were rounded.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 19, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish.
> ...



Right now, we are using our hands. :mrgreen: Our hand grabbing season came in June 1 and we have been doing that every weekend.

When I fish rod and reel, I use live or cut bait. Leeches, nightcrawlers, live bluegill, minnows, whole shad, shad guts, cut herring. Tie on a bell sinker large enough to hold your bait stationary. About 2' above your sinker, form a 6" loop in your line by tyeing an overhand knot. You may have to double the knot to keep the line from slipping. Insert the loop through the eye of your hook, make one twist and then pass it back over your hook. This will keep your bait up off of the bottom where the fish can more easily ingest it. Cast it out there and relax. This rig works equally well for a vertical presentation if you are fishing from a boat.

If you are fishing for channel cats, a piece of sponge dipped in commercial catfish bait works fairly well, also.


----------



## Gamefisher (Jun 20, 2008)

I hooked then lost 2 decent size fish right before Mr. Captain Esquired Ahab got his hands on this one - I will be back for them! Nice fishy!


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pig Dave. Looks like that spot produces some nice largies. Any others?


----------

